
Factors associated with Covid-19-related hospital death - DanBC
https://opensafely.org/outputs/2020/05/covid-risk-factors/
======
DanBC
The full title (which is far too long for the HN field) is "Factors associated
with COVID-19-related hospital death in the linked electronic health records
of 17 million adult NHS patients".

